# Mk-677 ,ostarine,lgd-4033



## jolter604 (Nov 16, 2015)

This will be my first sarm run and I am going to see how my body reacts.I am going dose them m-f and take weekends off.mk at 25 mg,ostarine 30 mg ,lgd 15 mg a day.
Anyone ever stack these three.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 16, 2015)

dosing m-f is a waste of time.  As is the MK, just save your money man.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 20, 2015)

Can I post the pictures of what I have or will it be considered schilling?


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 20, 2015)

three were free and the others I got 40% off....but still expensive,and I need 20 post to post pic.


----------



## gymrat827 (Nov 20, 2015)

Just so you know.....all 3 of the sarm companies ive worked for.....never sold legit LGD.  so prayers be with you buddy.  Esp at those discounts.


----------



## j2048b (Nov 20, 2015)

gymrat827 said:


> Just so you know.....all 3 of the sarm companies ive worked for.....never sold legit LGD.  so prayers be with you buddy.  Esp at those discounts.



What the hell where they then? And how did u figure this out? And did u know while u were working for them that their lgd was bunk???


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2015)

I'm not a moderator & am only guessing but those pics might be misconstrued as an advertisement. Kinda like when a chick wears daisy dukes & her ass cheeks are hanging out the bottom.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 21, 2015)

Someone told me it was OK....well I just hope they are half real


----------



## John Ziegler (Nov 21, 2015)

jolter604 said:


> Someone told me it was OK....well I just hope they are half real



Like I said sir i'm only guessing, the underlying theme remains to be seen. Maybe it's because RUI is something promoted over at ology.


----------



## gh0st (Nov 21, 2015)

MK677 is worth it all day jimo! but i stack it with peptides and i get good stuff. doing just a sarm stack with ostarine...i would just run test. i see no use for ostarine personally for me anyways. i just started trt tho. but mk677 i think is the best thing since sliced bread!


----------



## nightster (Nov 21, 2015)

jolter604 said:


> Nah u have a link?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppo8U5poncE


----------



## gh0st (Nov 22, 2015)

No experience with LGD personally, but i think you got the right idea and correct doses with the mk677 and osta. i ran osta 20mg caps as a bridge between two short cycles a few years back and i liked it. it's like taking a trt dosage of testosterone thats best how i could describe my experiences. at the time tho i had very good osta. but if i were you i would be dosing everything 7 days a week. you may want to start with 12.5 mgs mk677 also and work your way up, dosing it at bed time only. dont even try to split it am/pm. it puts u on your ass. 25 mgs ED nightly will give you around 12 pulses of gh. Mk-677 is capable of releasing around dozen pulses of natural HGH of the period of 14 hours/1 day! I have read that the largest pulse is released around the 12 hours after you dose.

whats your reasoning for taking weekends off ?


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone know how long you can run mk-677?sense its like HGH?and I have some strength gains and a lot of bloat.but I lost 3 pounds and have stayed same weight for the last week.


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 30, 2015)

Anyone know how long you can run mk-677?sense its like HGH?and I have some strength gains and a lot of bloat.but I lost 3 pounds and have stayed same weight for the last week.


----------



## Goldenhigh (Jan 13, 2020)

gymrat827 said:


> dosing m-f is a waste of time.  As is the MK, just save your money man.




Youve had it out for sarms for awhile haha


----------



## Jin (Jan 13, 2020)

Goldenhigh said:


> Youve had it out for sarms for awhile haha



And you seem suspiciously enthusiastic. 

Nobody is pro-SARMs on this board. So if that’s your main focus this may not be the board for you.


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (Feb 2, 2020)

ive ran lgd and mk-677 and I didn't notice much from the lgd from premiere but the mk seems to be better for my goal anyways  but then again I pump so much different sh%$ in me I really don't know what is working


----------

